# DIY Detailing



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

As I got my hose stuck under my wheel for the 400th time and having to whip it about to free it (clear of the car off course). I thought about purchasing a set of those roller styles that mean the hose doesn’t get stuck under the tyre. 

Being a tight Yorkshire man, instead of getting them, I though what do I have lying around that could do the same job. My head settled on a roses/celebrations/haribo plastic sweet tub cut into two or four, yet to try but it may work.

So with this forum being all about sharing, I was interested to know what other things you guys and gals have done, whether it be make something from scratch or even modifying an existing product and making it useful for detailing.

I look forward to seeing what you’ve done :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I love a cheap ghetto mod :thumb:

Get a great feeling of satisfaction from a cheap free gadget.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

They definitely work bluechimp as that's what I use and they work a treat.

£4 for a tub of chocolate and then cut in 2 for a cheap version of hose guards.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> They definitely work bluechimp as that's what I use and they work a treat.
> 
> £4 for a tub of chocolate and then cut in 2 for a cheap version of hose guards.


Great to have a cheap detailing product and the benefit of free chocolate as well with each purchase - so even better :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I borrow the pop-up gazebo my missus bought to the cover the garden furniture quite often. It allows me to carry on regardless of bright sunshine or if the rain arrives. Works a treat as a makeshift car port :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Stoner said:


> I borrow the pop-up gazebo my missus bought to the cover the garden furniture quite often. It allows me to carry on regardless of bright sunshine or if the rain arrives. Works a treat as a makeshift car port :thumb:


Haha, i bet that is handy!

Interestingly, has anyone come up with a nifty way to store car mats in the garage? Mine are messy and just lying there.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

bluechimp said:


> Haha, i bet that is handy!
> 
> Interestingly, has anyone come up with a nifty way to store car mats in the garage? Mine are messy and just lying there.


I simply put mine in one of those massive ziplock space saver bags after cleaning them. Keeps them all together and makes it easier to leave them in the garage knowing that they will keep clean.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> Haha, i bet that is handy!
> 
> Interestingly, has anyone come up with a nifty way to store car mats in the garage? Mine are messy and just lying there.


If you've of the mats with the locator holes in them for 'clicking' into place in the car - couple of long nails / screws or thin enough hook and hang them up. Then use a couple of crocodile clips to clip the rear ones in place :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

When I loop my hoses up, to avoid them unlooping I use Velcro tie wraps.
Quick and easy.
Better than tying up with string, cut bandages etc. and much better than just leaving the hoses.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> Haha, i bet that is handy!
> 
> Interestingly, has anyone come up with a nifty way to store car mats in the garage? Mine are messy and just lying there.


mine sit in a rather huge ziplock bag, plonked on a board spanning two of the trusses.
only "snag" with that is "oh there is space on the board ill just pop X up as well"
bag #1 with the mats in 
bag #2 with the oil drain/catch can in
spare jerry cans,,

so make sure the board/plank is "mat in a bag" size 

i have cut a couple of the 5l jerry cans products come in to do the same job as your choc tubs ,

the plastic tubs the bird seed/food comes in are reused as "soak pots" for mucky MF's.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> I simply put mine in one of those massive ziplock space saver bags after cleaning them. Keeps them all together and makes it easier to leave them in the garage knowing that they will keep clean.





Andyblue said:


> If you've of the mats with the locator holes in them for 'clicking' into place in the car - couple of long nails / screws or thin enough hook and hang them up. Then use a couple of crocodile clips to clip the rear ones in place :thumb:


These are genius! I'm going to do both of these and just put to holes in the bag to hang them up. Great suggestions, cheers.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

P2K said:


> When I loop my hoses up, to avoid them unlooping I use Velcro tie wraps.
> Quick and easy.
> Better than tying up with string, cut bandages etc. and much better than just leaving the hoses.


Makes sense, we do it with laptop cables.

Do you unkink it and loop them properly or do you let the hose dictate (mainly pw hose)? I'm guilty of just looping it up regardless of if it's twisted or not :lol:

:speechles


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

bluechimp said:


> Makes sense, we do it with laptop cables.
> 
> Do you unkink it and loop them properly or do you let the hose dictate (mainly pw hose)? I'm guilty of just looping it up regardless of if it's twisted or not :lol:
> 
> :speechles


Unkink it then loop it up on my terms :lol:

I make the loop quite big (about 1m diameter) so when I use it next time it is less unruly and goes where I want it too. 
The tighter the loop the more unruly it is as it seems to try to remember the loop it has been held in for a week, which is why I use this method now as opposed to using the wheel on the PW.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah I've got an 15 year old Karcher that's still going strong that has a substantial plastic hook half way up the front so I keep the PW hose attached at the bottom and use that as the lower hook, then loop the hose in a 15/20" diameter circle around the upper and lower 'hooks' manually twisting it so that it's in it's natural state. Then a couple of pieces of Velcro tape around each side and job done for the hose.

As for your car mats, if it was me I'd get some decent size bulldog clips and just hook the holes of the clips on some long nails/screws or hooks. You could stick a plastic tray beneath them for drip drying as well if needed.


----------

